# Whadda ya think? Is "OpenOffice" a decent free substitute?



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Got this from Fred Langa's newsletter, be interested to to know if it works as well is as touted (I haven't tried it since I have MSOffice97, so ...), 
but wonder if any of you have or would try it , and your opinion:

I know it reads like a sales pitch, but it's free, it may have bugs, it's cheaper than the $$$ for MSOffice!

Quote from the newsletter:



> OpenOffice will run on almost any PC running any version of Windows 95
> or above, or any version of Linux using the 2.2.13 kernel, or higher. It
> needs just 64MB of RAM, and about 250MB of disk space.
> 
> ...


The above links gets you to the downloads, here's the Homepage:
http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

Tried its predecessor - StarOffice, but wasn't particularly impressed (odd user interface, as Langa mentioned). Haven't had a look at OpenOffice, yet but will probably give it a try (especially if decide to have another fling with Linux). 
LARGE download - will probably end up using my work ADSL, rather than tying up the old rural dialup for a good part of a day.


----------



## Zuki (Nov 30, 2000)

I downloaded it and gave it a try.

First it would not accept version 4.79 of Netscape. All it wanted was the new version 6.1 which I tried and did not like.

Second it put icons in the system tray and I could not find any way to delete them as I don't like them

Third I had icons for fonts or something appear on my desktop. Why or how I do not know.

At this point I took it off the computer but I did save the download. Will probably try it again later.

At this point it needs a lot of work.

Zuki


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

It is I as thought, what can you expect for free? 

Some free stuff is better than others. Considering the price MS charges for Office , I was hoping this might be a reasonable alternative to recomend, for those that can't afford it, but...the price ..........
...............................
.......................................gap
between free and list price is much too large in this case to expect a similar result. 

Sometimes a $20-$50 app might have a "free" or "lite" equivilant that works OK, but there's a much smaller price ........
.....gap in those cases.

jakoval, I know what you mean about tying up the old tin cans connected with string for the nearly 50MB (!!!) download, didn't realize it was that big...I thought everyone but me & Mac (from OK) had cable/DSL/T1 connects by now! 

Zuki, I hope you have no more troubles as a result of the download, I was only asking for opinions from users (or perhaps a guinea pig  thanks, ) 

Just goes to show, don't take anything for granted, if it sounds too good to be true...

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Zuki (Nov 30, 2000)

I have not given up on it yet. Will try again when some work has been done on the softwarew. It may turn out to be a great software. Just needs some fine tuning of the software.


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Star Office (Which Open Office is based off of) is pretty good. Version 6 - to be released soon is quite a bit better than the previous (FREE) verision 5.2 which I cannot stand.

It's powerful, reliable and very compatible... but still I don't quite like it.

If you want a FREE Alternative to MS-OFFICE (And you're using 97 anyway) I HIGHLY recommend Software602's Office Suite.

www.software602.com

It's a FREE 15mb download. Installs easily. Includes quite a bit of EXTRAS... what you don't get are : Presentation manager (Power Point) and an Outlook (PIM).

what I don't like : the tool bar is TOO MUCH - I reduce it by half the options to 2 rows of icons. No highlighter (maybe soon).

It has a very NICE and professional interface (the way Star Office isn't) with 3 sizes (I prefer med) with option text labels (That MS doesnt use).

Give it a try.


----------



## Dynamo2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

It's been 9 months since the last reply regarding OpenOffice. Presumalbly some updating has gone on. Has anyone had some recent experience with the program in general? I ask this because a friend of mine recommended it to me. More specifically, I was concerned about its Calc program which is supposed to be like Excel. In particular I have many macros in Visual Basic that I use in connection with Excel spreadsheets. Does Calc support this?


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Visual Basic is a Microsoft product.

I would recommend you go to www.openoffice.org, and post such a question.

MACROS abilities of Star/Open Office would be important... perhaps a conversion tool is needed?

StarOfiice does have its own language (StarBasic) which would allow you to make your own tools.

Good luck


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I can't speak for Macros, as I don't use them, but I am beginning to use OpenOffice more and more frequently. I've noticed some minor formatting differences when opening OpenOffice documents into Word. However, it's a great product if you don't want to shell out the hundreds of dollars that MS Office costs now...


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Some other Alternatives to M$...

AbiWord (4mb)which is pretty good... works on Linux too.

I also like www.software602.com suite... its free (16mb) and very easy to use....

Only thing missing from many of these Suites are a bloody PIM program.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

I have been using it, switching between Openoffice.org and MS office 2000.

It loads a little bit slower and seems to be a "tad" more resource intensive but it is a good free alternative. As mentioned minor formatting differences but AFAIK Word Perfect and Word have thier differences as well.

It has been suggested that openoffice.org is comparable to Word 95, probably suggesting less "features".

I admit I don't use every feature in Word, I use the basics, so if you don't either then I think openoffice.org is an adequate alternative.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A4246-2002May11.html

http://www.winplanet.com/winplanet/reviews/4326/1/


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

Hey does anyone know if you can still get open office for free anywhere? I know they took it off their site awhile ago....and apparently you have to pay a nominal fee or something..........I don't remember. Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi deuce,
http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/source/1.0.2/#windows
Use OpenOffice myself. I like it pretty well. My boys like its ease of use. I like it because it doesnt have all the MS bloat I never use.


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

ok, thanks.


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

For Linux, it's the best.

But for Windows, I don't think so. I have nothing against Microsoft but I prefer Office 2000 because of the funtionality in it.. Ever since Office 2000, nothing has gotten better... By Office 2002/XP Microsoft tried to add so much functionality in it that it got frustrating (too much automatic formating, word formatting, and table correction...) so I think it's just bloat. And office 2003?? You got to be kidding...
Also, I'd hate to say it.. but Openoffice runs somewhat slower than Office. 


OpenOffice may be a contender in the future as the open-source world would become so big that companies like Microsoft would lose their grasp of the majority of the software market. Let's give it some time.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Try Star Office 6.00

Sun have done much work to ensure compatibility with the MS Office line.

Let's face it, MS Office is really "Bloatware" taken to the extreme...........................

What do most people use their PCs for? WP and some simple spreadsheets. (I'm not talking techies here, I'm talking most users).

I have used SO 6 since Gamma and I can confirm that it truly offers most compatibility: even more than Works and that's an MS own brand!

OK I'm biased, since my company are "Bundling" Star Office with our own SME oriented Business Process Management Systems software, however what is critical now IS COST!

I remember the US racing driver, Ritchie Ginther trying out the new Lotus 40 sports racing car (replaced the Lotus 30 - which was a dog!). Immediately after finishing his first drive, Ritchie (a Texan) was asked what he thought of the new car by an emminent auto journalist. He drawled, "Wa'll it's just like the Lotus 30..................but with ten more mistakes!"

I suggest that MS Office Pro 2000 is like MS Office Pro 97: but with 1,903 more mistakes! Even more bloated. I just hate predictive assumption. Like I hate my new Nokia Tri Band mobile trying to tell me what I want to say when I'm texting!



Simplicity: the keynote to success.................................


----------



## Bad Monkey (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paquadez:_
> *:
> Simplicity: the keynote to success.................................
> 
> *


Maybe it's because I'm a computer GEEK, but I like "bloated" software for the same reason that I like cars with big engines and lots of features. You may not use them a lot, but you know its there if you ever need it


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

I think Office XP meets all my needs. But, I am going to try it anyway You can never be too sure.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks for the continuation, guys. Glad you are going to try it, Web Surfer_70. Like to hear what you think, please.

I did say, Bad Monkey, that Star Office was great for non-techies, since the average person only does WP and simple spreadsheets. Most users are unable to even develop simple macros...........................many don't even understand formulae!

I like your car analogy: what is really the point (my perspective) in buying a car that can do 150 MPH when the (UK) Speed limit is only max 70 MPH???

Years ago, when I was actually racing cars, I loved fast road cars, too. But the roads were different: far less traffic, no laser guns and fewer fools pulling out in front of you!

Now, I tool along in my Beema 2 Litre, happy at 70 or slightly faster in France....................................

Same with software and OSs: I simply hate complexity. More to go wrong.

In fact with major corporations, the vast sums of money they have spent (mis-spent??) during the 80/90s on their ICT systems, has been in system integration: trying to make a disparate bunch of Applications Suites talk to each other without perpetually crashing the whole system!

Met a guy recently, who was still trying to roll-out a SAP Enterprise System: millions of pounds and two years later and still not right. Makes one think.

Me? Simplicity, still the keynote to success. If I want to write a letter, then I don't want or need, flashing words, or a whole host of formats that I never use.

But then, as a Grey Beard, I can't even programme my VCR! Mainly, 'cos I'm far too busy doing other things which are much more important to me (and more fun!).

All the best,

SIMPLICITY: THE KEYNOTE TO SUCCESS


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Just started the download, it says it'll take about 10 minutes. I never realized how much faster high spped cable is than low speed cable. Whos, down to 5 minutes already. Well, I assure you, I am no non-techie. I use PowerPoint and Word to the extreme Just learning Access, do some excel for school. And, even though I have it, I don't use frontpage much.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Well... It is good for begginers, and for people who don't have money ( or kazaa ). I don't really like it as much as Office XP. Maybe becasue I'm used to Office XP. It's the same with linux, I tried it, but well, I was just too used to windows. I got a copy of Lindows a while back, trying to find parts to build a machine to put it on, though. But overall, Open Office isn't bad, it's pretty good. But, I'm just too used to the best


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi Web Surfer_70

Glad you are gonna try it.

I am a sort of mixture! very techie on some senses, but these days more involved in day-today management issues.

However, whilst I can and do use MS Word, Access, Powerpoint (prefer Harvard graphics, actually - much more fun and greater range of presentational styles) and Excel, I hate the complexity and annoyance of MS Office when I'm in a hurry.

The great thing about Star Office 6.00 is its ability to read most MS file formats and import them (from Emails for example) without overmuch corruption, other than formatting. But, hey, that happens when importing into later versions of Office Pro, as Uncle Bill don't believe in overmuch reverse compatibility.

When he releases his Palladium architecture, I worry about how businesses (like mine) are going to look up old records.
Already we have to keep a translation protocol running in order to read back to Windows 2.7: tricky.

All the best and I'm very interested to know how you get along with Star Office.

Nice day.

 Sunshine here and about 87 degreees F. Unusual for UK!


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

I like it simple...

Hence... I tend to use a text editor for writing stuff down... only when speel checking is important do I bother with a word processor.

Death to M$ Death to Windows! Death to M$ Office!


While its true that nothing has the features of M$ office, for over 90% of the people who use office suites, they don't use 90% of the features!

Here is what is needed:

The ability to TYPE and save letters and print them.
Spell check the text, maybe add color and fonts for style.
Find & replace functions.

Usually default formatting is good for most people.

Everything else in just added stuff. These basic functions have been available since the Mac & Amiga from the 80s.

To this very day, M$ speel checker is still JUNK compared to Final Write's Checker for my Amiga in 1992 on a 7mhz computer.

If M$ "speelchecker' doesn't have the possible MIS-SPELLING on its list, it can't figure it out! It's SLOPPY, and very low tech in my book. I am not a great speller, and I count on spell checkers to catch my typos. Final Write had a LIST, but it also made GUESSEs to the possibilities.

Also, in M$ word that blows, let's say you wrote "havent" and for the QUICK list, "haven't" is NOT on the list! (haven't is not the specific word that has a problem, but it does with some variations of the 't )


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Agree totally compilerxp!


Quote:While its true that nothing has the features of M$ office, for over 90% of the people who use office suites, they don't use 90% of the features!

_________________________________________________

And that, folks is the whole point about MS Office Pro's Bloatware.

How many average users, write macros? how many write VB scripts?

How many actually know how to use ALL of the extant features, correctly?

People really only want, as you say:

1. To create documents and letters;

2. To create simple spreadsheets;

3. To run Application-specific stuff like payroll, accounts or whatever their particular industry/commerce activity needs.

4. To exchange data and documents with other users by email, without data corruption. RTF? Some hopes with MS Office Pro! It can't even achieve this in terms of reverse compatibility without screwing up the formatting etc!

They sure don't need 10,000 ways to design tables, flashing text and the all the other pointless and useless garbage.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

I write macros, and VB scripts, I'm only 14


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by compilerxp:_
> While its true that nothing has the features of M$ office, *for over 90% of the people who use office suites, they don't use 90% of the features!
> *


That is a statement that Dreamboat might take issue with, but it is certainally true for 90% of the people I know! :up:

I find it interesting this thread has been "revived", as old as it is, but many things have changed in the past year. Many more alternatives to the "bloat." And that's a _good_ thing. But compatability is a key issue (+), just as "bloat" (-) is.

Paquadez mentioned Star Office, I wonder if that is an evolution of the old WordStar, DataStar, etc. in new guise. I found those to be, uh, labor intensive, no matter what they said about computers making your life easier.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

All I can say, Websurfer_70, is that I am impressed!

Trouble, is there aren't too many IT literate 14 year olds, holding down main stream jobs in offices - well not yet anyway!

The way the pensions fiasco and markets are going, in all probability, people will have to start work at 14 and go on 'til their 75!

Seriously though, most people do simple mundane things when they are using computers in business.

The critical aspects are as RT states Bloat and Compatibility.

As the use of the net grows with things like Web Service Apps and so on, the need for the clientside becomes less and less.

In fact, I personally believe that in the near future, the over-spec top end workstation will be a thing of the past and thinnish clients, will be the future, as most processing will be completed at the web server end. Disposable aplets, to (e.g.) write a letter will be the norm.

Only us with an above average interest in the technical and programming side will need massive number crunching and local storage power.

As DSL rolls out, offsite storage offers greater security, automated backups and a whole host of cost-advantage benefits.

May be wrong, who knows?


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

I already need massive storage I have my own computer, cable internet access, 30gb harddrive. But, I fill my harddrive up like nothing. I do webpages for me, my friends, and even a local company. I am not useing my computer as a server, I just keep backups of everything on a separate partition. I am studing Vb, my dad's friend is paying for me to learn it. I want to learn php later on. I just use notepad and html to write webpages, but all my friends have a little editor It's not fair! I hopeto get enough money to buy me my own personal server, I'd love that

Back to the topic. Macros are NOT hard to write. It is very easy, but not to many people know how to use them I use them for things like headers on my school papers, just quick and easy


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Websurfer_70

A small tip: find from somewhere, another HDD (they are peanuts, now in terms of cost) and back-up to this as a minimum.

Modern HDDs are very flakey and can die at any time!

This is becuase the memory saturation (i.e. the amount you can store) has grown exponentially, but the physical size is the same as when we were all thinking that, Wow! this is my new 300 Mbyte HDD.

If the HDD falls over, even though your back-ups are on another separate partition, you could still lose the lot!

HTML Editor? Yeah, they're OK.

I wrote my site completely in HTML, cheating, as one does by using the clipboard, Word and notepad, to duplicate page layout and so on.

Just in process of up-dating now, as it looks really dated..............

I have a number of web editing and compiling tools, but much better practice to write it in HTML! Makes you understand how the code works and what doesn't! Loads of resources on the net for help and guidance and all free.

Why not learn Java, when you've learnt VB6 Developer?

Java is hugely important (commercially) and to the evolution of the web, despite XML.

Anyway, good luck with your studies and keep it up.

IT is gonna change totally, during the next five years and you are in at a very interesting period.

Me? Being an old gray beard, when I started (mid 60s) a mainframe system filled a huge room, which had to be air-conditioned and humidity controlled, with air locks in and out.

Cost $1,000,000 a year to rent from IBM!

No VDUs, no keyboard input, input was by punch cards, the programmes ran on big tapes reels (which often broke!), temporary storage (which was called Core Storage) was on small ferrox magnets which provide binary characters by either being "On" - magnetized, or "Off" non-magnetized.

My latest laptop, P4 2Gig CPU, huge TFT Screen, loads of the lateeeeeest RAM, is probably ten million million times more powerful.



Makes you think..........................................

All the best,


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

websurfer, try a program I like to use called HTML-Kit It's just a text editor, but it gives added features like color coding shotcut keys add ons and a built in browser to quickly preview your work with out having to save it. It's absolutely free so you have nothing to loose. It also formats things like scripts(javascript, php, asp) so that will help get you on your way.


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll look it up, thanks


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RT:_
> *That is a statement that Dreamboat might take issue with, but it is certainally true for 90% of the people I know! :up:
> 
> I find it interesting this thread has been "revived", as old as it is, but many things have changed in the past year. Many more alternatives to the "bloat." And that's a good thing. But compatability is a key issue (+), just as "bloat" (-) is.
> ...


1 - M$ make a point of making their software incompatible with itself. So that is kinda moot. The new office 2003/4 whatever is using M$-XML - so it would have the advantages of XML tech developed by OTHERS (who are mostly linux users) but be incompatible with XML and older Office files.

But with XML, it could be easier to CONVERT M$ XML to standard XML.

2 - Star office has no ties to WordStar or Datastar, you're talking old software. A wordprocessor is a word processor, nothing more. Just like the typewriter I bought for $75 in 1997 (I dont think you can buy typewriters anymore now), its new and small - but it still does the same thing as a typewriter made in 1970.

Try out www.software602.com - they have a excellent Windows based office suite - FREE, its nicer than Open Office and even M$ Office in many ways.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Quote from Compilerxp

1 - M$ make a point of making their software incompatible with itself. So that is kinda moot. The new office 2003/4 whatever is using M$-XML - so it would have the advantages of XML tech developed by OTHERS (who are mostly linux users) but be incompatible with XML and older Office files.

But with XML, it could be easier to CONVERT M$ XML to standard XML.
__________________________________________________

XML was meant to be the all singing all dancing more powerful and flexible succesor to HTML. Additionally, it was intended to facilitate document swopping and transparent, seamless export/import of data from varying platforms.

Trouble is, MS' "XML" is actually their own schema!

Until there is a universally agreed protocol or in fact series of protocols, it just won't happen!

And this is despite Gartner. Forrester et al, forecasting that circa 55% of ALL invoices, statements and payments will be electronic by 2005. Some hope!

For true E-Business to really work, there just have to be some agreed common standards: I'm still waiting but I won't hold my breath...............................

Star Office will evolve, basically due to the intense investment Sun are making and have already made, the fact that it's open source and the fact that it is in users' interest to contribute.

However, will try your software602 pick, Comp: always interested to see what's new and actually works for a change!

:up:


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paquadez:_
> *
> XML was meant to be the all singing all dancing more powerful and flexible succesor to HTML.
> 
> ...


I am aware of what XML is supposed to do, can do etc. 

Star/Open Office (S/O-O) has issues as does most suites. I even emailed a person who takes INPUT concerns for Open Office and didn't get the point.

S/O-Office is missing a PIM. His response "download Evolution".

Er... Evolution is a Linux product you MORON!

I mean... if YOURE TRYING to convert businesses from M$ office to something else, you need the 3~4 most important tools for an office suite: Wordprocessing, PIM, Spreadsheet and maybe a Presentation tool (M$ Power Point) - Database isn't top, M$ Access is crap and theres dozens of better ones on the market.

Evolution is KICK ***, but it does nothing for the office that is trying to migrate from M$ to something else. Perhaps they want to move their office suite first... then the O$. Having S/O-Office on Windows allows them to get their feet wet.

The Lack of a PIM with many Outlook features is HURTING S/O-Office and they seem to be kinda dumb to figure it out.

Just like IBM and other companies says "oh why aren't there more people on Linux Desktop" - Applications Applications Applications!

Invest a few million to HELP Adobe and Macromedia make Linux versions... and the business shift to Linux WILL happen (Duh... isn't IBM investing a billion into Linux?)

With M$ only making money on M$-Windows and M$-Office (yep, without these two cash cows, M$ would be out of business because everything else they make - is losing money!), they could bust when the market shifts off their nazi-ware.

The amazing cool KDE desktop... very nice:

http://www.kde.org/screenshots/kde310shots.php

And the modern Evolution PIM that talks to M$ exchange!:
http://www.ximian.com/products/evolution/screenshots.html


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

compilerXp

Many thanks for your reply.

Sorry! I didn't meant to be patronising: I'm sure that you and lots of others know what XML is SUPPOSED to be!

I am normally online at the end of a long day and tired, man..................................

It just happens that my software company (of which I Founder and CEO) enjoys a Strategic Relationship with Sun Microsystems and are involed in certain areas of Star Office.

I will pass your comments along to Sun and let you know what they say and what, practically, can be done.

Away now for one week's vacation in France.

Watch this space! back Soon!


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paquadez:_
> *compilerXp
> 
> Many thanks for your reply.
> ...


Really?! Hey cool!!

I hope it helps.

There is a problem is many companies, and its somewhat "natural" in that they DONT LISTEN to customers and then ask "What do customers what?" I've seen an AMD rep piss off at least a half dozen dealers with stupid ideas like that (not listening).

1 - M$ doesn't really have anything TOO special with their Office Suite. Remember, M$ office was a bunch of parts bought from some little company, re-branded and fitted together. Anyone remember Front Page before it became a M$ product.

2 - Make a EASY and professional User Interface

3 - Have those 2-3 features that business seem to NEED.

I actually have a big-ole list I need to EMAIL to Software602 

I've used S/O-O. The beta SO 6 was vastly better than SO5 - throwing out the desktop was good. The PREFERNCE control panel is very nice, color coded too. Far nicer than M$ office.

*I* still don't like vertical icon bars on the right... make that user moveable.. to either side, top and bottom. (That would be cool).

1) The ICON bar on S/O-O is still MID-90s. With WindowsXP, MacOS-X and KDE 3.x, The S/O-O suite needs to be brought to the present. Refer to www.software602.com's suite. It has a VERY good modern UI for the tool bar. Their only problem is that they have WAY to many features turned on. (M$ uses 1 bar, S602 defaults to 3 - I change them both to two bars).
What I like about S602's interface is that its a bit more customizable... You can have TEXT labels below (or as I prefer to the RIGHT of some key icons) M$ has no text labels (go figure).
Also, S602 has 3 sizes. Small (like M$) or Large like (M$) which is the same sort of blocky ugly... but they have MEDIUM which LOOKS nice, and a good veiwable size.

For example, even IE's Tool bar icons are a bit bigger than Word 2000s.

Modernize your tool bar will be a big help!

2) PIM - When people buy M$ Office, any version since 97 included Outlook. PIMs are simply programs... it Doesn't need to be as vast as M$ Outlook... afterall, if someone wants A LOT OF CONTACT data, they use ACT! (which has recently turned into garbage) which used to be a symantec product. The PIM has the ability to share some data with the WP & Spread sheet programs.
I really like Palm's Desktop... *I* Highly recommend a *Strategic Relationship* with PalmSoftware to make it a part of S/O-Office.

a - Its already made (could use a few tweaks)
b - It already interfaced with a PDA (good for both parties)
c - A person who uses it, can use Palm PDAs instantly (good for PalmOS and all their venders)
d - its VERY easy to use. Just add a BIT more OMPH without making it complex... but with the new PalmDesktop5 coming out - that may not be needed.

Only *problem* with PalmDesktop, is that it is very basic, no email client... but it does make it a easy program to use.

Then all YOU guys would have to do, is PORT it to Linux which again, is GOOD for both Sun & Palm!

a - Anti M$ people DO NOT BUY Windows PDAs. I don't. Only 1 of my friends has a Windows based PDA. The others are Palm or linux based.

b - ITS NEEDED as a packaged deal... or perhaps link up with Evolution to make "Windows version" that is ONLY packaged with Star Office.

3) An Exchange type server (this is the selling product) to interact directly with the PIM for small businesses. Many use that junk in the sub 100< user class. But I am NOT familer with it that much, other than its a confusing piece of software that entangles itself into other M$ software. Don't make it JUNK, just something that works. - But Evoultion already does this, so forming a Partnership with them can take care of it.

4) Fonts displayed. Like in S602 and M$ Office 2000 and newer, when you go to the FONT pull down menu (on the tool bar) - SHOW US WHAT THE FONTS look like! When you have 200 fonts, names mean very little.

5) There are a few other things that bugged me, but they were minor. Improve the speller perhaps, give it some REAL AI, not a list.

I think those 4-5 items could PUT Future versions of S/O-O over M$ easily. I constantly tell people, don't upgrade your M$Office 2000 - why bother. And office97, they should get S602 suite instead... but they have about a page of many little issues.

S602 is a far modern package than SO-O, but they are ONLY Windows and not XML... and they are a tiny developer without goals to become HUGE...

Again... I think Partnering to make an Windows version of Evolution (part of Star office, not Open Office) can help the migration OFF M$ software forever.

This is baby steps.

Many in Corp America are not going to ditch their Windows Boxes yet, they either cant, or afraid to or need to phase out.

Having a COMPLETE Office suite version of SO for $40~50 per OEM for computers would help. Because of major corps have converted their Office Suites to SO, and THEY know that there is a Linux version as well (and Mac - kinda), then the final jump to Linux become easier. They will ask themselves "er... why are we using Windows for? Star Office is for both systems, Acrobat is for both, PalmOS based PDAs work... whats left?" And with that Corps move from paying M$ $300 a year to run WindowsXP Pro on each computer to $50~100 for upgrades and support for Linux.

Star Office, DOESN'T DO IT YET. What is open in behind this browser...? Excel and Word. Also, M$ is allowing people to "cheat" at this season on M$ office - the "Education" versions for $150, vs $350~500! Its a killer deal... for new computer users... Of course, it's not worth $5 bucks to me.

PS: My test machine with SO6 beta & OO & S602 is down at the moment 

PS2: My cat's name is Tigger - he likes to bounce, which is why I named him so.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi Comp.

Now back from France and will ensure that your VERY valuable comments are routed to you know who. Meeting with them next week, in fact.

Many thanks for the input, Buddy!

Hang looooooooose


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

CompilerXp

Met with Sun's Europe Office today and a senior manager (my link person) and we have arranged for ALL your and other's comments to be fed back to the Star Office Development Team at Sun's Head Office in Calif.

How's that for service?

Will keep you apprised.

More importantly, Sun are keen to enjoy ANY feedback, in order to develop and improve the product.

Sun Microsystems and my software house, which has a European mission statement and Target Market/Focus, are both dedicated to the Open Source initiative, as are now, many Governments, except Teflon Tony Blair - of course - they still smooze with Uncle Bill!

Will post any useful and further info and developments.

All the best


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Thanks for the update...

I am a bit of a designer myself (hardware and websites) and my "expertise" has been EASY OF USE.

I think once S/O-Office has the interface fixed up a bit more (as per notes), they can make it easier to transition OFF of M$. Let me put it this way, one of the BIG reasons I bothered to move from O97 > 2000 was the FONTS shown on the FONTS menu.

I got it at discount, I wouldnt pay hundreds of dollars for that feature (Of course, M$ is making a killing off the "dont look dont tell" Educational version of M$OfficeXP for $130~150) - but it was the primary reason why I bothered.

I need to send my IDEAS to Eudora and Software602 as well soon...  The biggest gripe with Eudora 5.x - and a VERY EASY fix: 1- the toolbars and window panes are user moveable, they can be pulled, moved around and taken OUT! (cool) But, there isn't a LOCK function, so a slip of the mouse and WHAM! Where did that ***** go?! This is the only problem I have with it with my clients, because they clicked off their mail boxes. And their ICONS look all the same too... no text label options.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks CompXP

Will keep you in the loop.

As a matter of interest, I discovered precisely why Sun designed Star Office.

'Cos Scott (McNeally the Founder and President) won't have ANY MS product at Sun!

Smart man!

Nice day and all the best

Paq:up: :up: :up:


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

LOL... makes sense... wouldn't you? If SUN needed M$ products, how would that look? M$ Hotmail, I believe still runs most of its systems on Unix type OS (FreeBSD) - because when they attempt to convert it to WindowsServer, its too much of a load.

When a typical Windows Server requires 2-3 backup SERVER systems, you got a problem.

I would LOVE to not have any M$ software myself... but my games require it...

So that leaves me with only 3 programs: Windows, Office and IE. (No Outlook of any sort).


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Totally agree, Comp.

We are investigating various Open Source email clients and web browsers.

Will report back once our Best Performance product is finally selected!

Nice weekend.

Paq:up: :up: :up:


----------



## compilerxp (Feb 24, 2002)

Can't use Evolution? That is a very professional product 

Just read about an Open Source email/exchange client.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks Comp.

I'll float that past the Tech team................................

We're working on a number of pertinent issues including the WHOLE architecture.

Something's gotta be better than M$!!!!!!!!

Nice weekend.

Paq


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RT:_
> *http://www.openoffice.org/ *


I use OO with ME and it seems to work very well.

OPEN-OFFICE FREE http://www.openoffice.org OPEN OFFICE
DICTINSTALL http://www.ooodocs.org/dictinstall DICTIONARY INSTALLER
UNICODE FILE 9x/ME http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...&DisplayLang=en
DESCRIPTIVE INFO http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/winme/r1057159230

Hergé


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Abiword works like a damn on any linux machine. It is awesome. Openoffice is fine, however again, too many people given the opportunity to use MS office (via a student licence or whatever ) would rather.


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

one program that everybody seems to have forgotten is an old standby - word perfect. i have used that exclusively since v5.0 for dos and find it very easy and intuitive to use. you can get an oem edition for around $20 US that is the equivalent of the latest m$ office suite. it even allows you to export a doc to a pdf format complete w/index and thumbnails.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Org can do that easily. It has the best PDF support i've ever seen.


----------



## jflash (Jun 16, 2005)

I tried O a few months ago, and was not very impressed to say the least. I won't go into detail here, but I will say I did not find it worth the time and effort to move from MS Office.

After reading a review in PC World magazine, I decided to try it again, this time using version 2.0 Beta. I love it, and I have never even considered going back to MS Office. So, for those of you who are "sitting on the fence", I strongly encourage you to go for OO.O.


----------



## Cerviperus (Nov 17, 2004)

I must agree with jflash. I couldn't stand the look and feel of the 1.0 versions, but the 2.0 Beta versions are 100 times better. It looks much more like MS Office (for those of you that are accustomed to it) and offers almost as many features.

If you're a fluent MS user, it will take some time to get used to, as the different features are often in different places. While it may seem like a nuisance, it is a different company and software package. To it's credit, it doesn't leave too many features untouched from what I've seen.

I've been using this on my PCs at work for a couple months now, and while I occasionally turn back to MS Office for some spreadsheets previously created in Excel, I create all new documents in Open Office. It deserves a try, especially because it's free and runs alongside MS Office without any problems.

As far as a complaint I noticed about icons in the taskbar, it's to speed up load times. This is actually no different from MS Office. If you look in your startup, MS Office also boots at startup to increase load times. Both of these can be disabled, but right now I wouldn't suggest that with Open Office. As it's still in beta, and based on java, it's current load times aren't the greatest. That's really my only complaint. But, overall, in answer to the topic of this thread, I whole-heartedly believe that this is a decent solution to those looking for a FREE substitute to MS Office.


----------



## Metaphoric (May 29, 2003)

Version 2 or Openoffice is brilliant, it easily meets the requirements i had from Office 2k, maybe even XP.
The user interface has greatly mproved from previous versions - and it's very easy to make the switch from MS Office.

Plus it's only 80meg, so it's not much trouble to give it a go


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Cerviperus said:


> It deserves a try, especially *because it's free* and runs alongside MS Office without any problems.


Exactly why I use it.


----------

